# Synchronisation photos



## Ilinka (27 Février 2019)

Bonjour, mon icloud n'est pas correctement synchronisé avec mon iphone (5s) et je ne sais pas quoi faire. En gros je me suis connecté via mon ordi sur icloud pour pouvoir déplacer les photos de mon iphone sur mon ordi donc je fais tout va bien et je supprime les photos d'Icloud. Or quand je vais sur mon iphone je vois que les photos n'ont pas été supprimés de l'album, je vais dans réglage et je vois un message comme quoi la sauvegarde n'a pas pu être effectué et quand je clique dessus ils me proposent de payer pour avoir plus d'espace donc je clique sur "plus tard". Quand je revais sur icloud je vois qu'il ya marqué 135 photos or sur mon iphone j'en ai 567, + je me suis rendues compte que certaines photos et vidéos ne sont pas sur icloud alors qu'elles sont sur mon iphone. Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (27 Février 2019)

Bonsoir, 
Est ce la photothèque ou le flux photos qui est activé sur ton iPhone et Mac?


----------



## Ilinka (28 Février 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Est ce la photothèque ou le flux photos qui est activé sur ton iPhone et Mac?


C'est la photothèque il me semble (je ne sais pas ce qu'est le flux photos shame on me)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (28 Février 2019)

Sur Mac Préférences Système > iCloud >options Photos
Sous IOS, Réglages > ton identifiant en haut à gauche > iCloud  > Photos > Photos iCloud...coché


----------



## Ilinka (1 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Sur Mac Préférences Système > iCloud >options Photos
> Sous IOS, Réglages > ton identifiant en haut à gauche > iCloud  > Photos > Photos iCloud...coché


C'est déjà coché....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (1 Mars 2019)

Ben, si tu as la photothèque cochée sur le Mac et l’iPhone, tu devrais avoir continuellement tes photos à jour sur les deux matériels sans rien faire.
Es tu sur que c’est le cas?
Si oui, j’ai l’impression que tu interprètes mal la fonction et que tu crées une redondance, un système qui se mord la queue.
Le principe de la photothèque iCloud est que tu n’aies rien à faire pour disposer de toutes tes photos sur tous tes ibidules et Mac. 
Par conséquent, si tu déplaces manuellement des photos de l’iPhone vers le Mac, elles sont à nouveau transférées vers le cloud, qui s’empresse , synchronisation photothèque oblige , de les remettre sur l’iPhone puisque c’est la finalité de la photothèque synchronisée.....avoir toutes les photos sur tous les matériels.
Si tu veux stocker tes anciennes  photos sur le Mac et garder indépendamment les nouvelles sur l’iPhone il faut que tu décoches la photothèque iCloud et que tu t’organises manuellement.
Attention toutefois à ne rien perdre dans la manipulation.
Sauvegarde tes bibliothèques impérativement.


----------



## Ilinka (3 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Ben, si tu as la photothèque cochée sur le Mac et l’iPhone, tu devrais avoir continuellement tes photos à jour sur les deux matériels sans rien faire.
> Es tu sur que c’est le cas?
> Si oui, j’ai l’impression que tu interprètes mal la fonction et que tu crées une redondance, un système qui se mord la queue.
> Le principe de la photothèque iCloud est que tu n’aies rien à faire pour disposer de toutes tes photos sur tous tes ibidules et Mac.
> ...


Mais en fait mon pc n'est pas un mac alors peut être que cela change quelque chose (ou pas) mais certaines photos sont sur mon iphone (toutes celles datant d'un voyage en décembre) mais quand je vais sur icloud via l'ordi elles n'y sont pas et je ne comprend pas pourquoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Mars 2019)

Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne la photothèque sous Windows (ni si elle fonctionne d’ailleurs).
Le fait que des photos disparaissent pourrait faire penser au flux photos, c’est à dire que les photos du mois prises par l’iPhone  sont conservées sur le Mac (dans la limite de 1000 je crois) puis sont effacées du Lac si elles ne sont pas volontairement sauvegarder. 
Mais c’est une fonction qui existe sur Mac. Sur PC je ne sais pas.


----------

